# Old dogs...



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anyone brought an old dog to Dubai? 
My husband is in Dubai already and we are coming mid August, and I've been just trying to put off decisions about my very old, totally blind and half deaf dog.
I need to discuss with the vet as to his surviving the actual flight, but I'm starting to think if he could make it over he could adapt ok, he is a real house dog now and sleeps a lot and when he is awake he just wants to know that I'm around and then he is fine and sometimes really perky and jumps around like a puppy when he sees me if I've been gone a while.
Not sure if I'm being crazy (and selfish) or not but I've had him since he was 7 weeks old along with his brother who we lost last year, and I'm dreading the alternative but I have to do who's right for him, not me and my conscience.
So, to the point! Has anyone brought an old dog over and how have they coped?!!
Thanks!x


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

How is old is old? 

I understand the difficult choice you have with your dog and with his difficulties would think the stress of the flight may not be good. Would be surprised if any vert would give you a firm' it will be ok' they would just identify the risks and put the ball back in your court.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Laowei said:


> How is old is old?
> 
> I understand the difficult choice you have with your dog and with his difficulties would think the stress of the flight may not be good. Would be surprised if any vert would give you a firm' it will be ok' they would just identify the risks and put the ball back in your court.


Thanks for your reply, I will talk to the vets and see what their general thoughts are, he just seems to be getting perkier rather than deteriorating! It's weird but since we lost his brother he has had a whole new lease of life! He is nearly 14.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow 14 is a good age, we had to have our last retriever put to sleep when he was 12 as he went off his legs and quality of life was gone, broke all the families hearts. I know you cant put money before your dog but being realistic you are looking at a minimum of £2000 - £3000 to bring him out here, and then vet bills her can be very expensive. If i take our dog to the vets for injections never see a bill less than £200.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Wow 14 is a good age, we had to have our last retriever put to sleep when he was 12 as he went off his legs and quality of life was gone, broke all the families hearts. I know you cant put money before your dog but being realistic you are looking at a minimum of £2000 - £3000 to bring him out here, and then vet bills her can be very expensive. If i take our dog to the vets for injections never see a bill less than £200.


200 pounds for injections in Dubai? Which vet is that?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Having had dogs all my adult life I'd be very reluctant bring out any dog at that time of year regardless of age, mid August is going to be red hot and even if you keep him in doors all day he is I think going to find it hard to cope.

It’s a tough decision and good luck

David


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> 200 pounds for injections in Dubai? Which vet is that?


The one in the green community, that was for booster injectsions, rabies and an injection for eczmae type condition.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your time, my head tells me it's not the right thing to do, but the heart is another thing....of course when I consider the alternative. 
Will discuss with the vets anyway and see what their take is.
Thank you all x


----------



## smeigag (Apr 23, 2012)

Just to add its very very hot in july and august and so how would an old dog cope?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I would be very concerned about how he would make the trip in the hold. I work onboard, and have heard dogs barking from the hold, sounding very upset and distraught. I've never traveled with an animal myself, but I dread the thought of putting my dog in the hold. I don't know if you are always required to sedate them, but I would imagine an old dog would probably need to be or else his little heart might not make it.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> I would be very concerned about how he would make the trip in the hold. I work onboard, and have heard dogs barking from the hold, sounding very upset and distraught. I've never traveled with an animal myself, but I dread the thought of putting my dog in the hold. I don't know if you are always required to sedate them, but I would imagine an old dog would probably need to be or else his little heart might not make it.


Thanks jinx, I have wondered about that, would be a lot happier if he were sedated but not sure if that's possible or if he is healthy enough for that, I think it might be one time that being blind and deaf might be an advantage! Will talk to the vets in the next few weeks and see what their thoughts are after I've found out from some woofer shippers what it actually entails, thank you x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be wrong but I don't think you are allowed to sedate animals in transit. It can affect the health check when they arrive. You could contact Dubai Kennels and Cattery with your questions as well. They are quite good at giving advice without charging although they are not the cheapest to use. In reality, however, your vet would have to certify your dog as being fit to travel.


----------

